# Which Birth Control did you use after Miscarriage?



## Zeri

Hi,
Just found out I had a missed miscarriage. :( I'm supposed to be 10 weeks but baby stopped growing at 9 weeks. I just joined this thread and am shocked to see how many people have suffered miscarriages - traditional and missed. It seems like it's so common, unfortunately.

Anyway, I'm wondering - what type of birth control did you use in the 2-3 months waiting period after your miscarriage? (when it's unsafe to get pg)

Thanks,
zeri


----------



## Mrskg

Hi the nurse told me to use condoms until my next period but from what I've read on here and on other sites the main reason for waiting is if you got pregnant before first period it would be hard to get an exact due date x I had decided to wait until my next period before ttc again but I had a psychic reading on Monday night and from things she said to me I'm not going to use anything I'm just going wait an see what happens I'm a great believer what's for you won't go past you so putting everything in the hands of fate x so sorry for your loss x


----------



## KateC

I didn't go back on a pill because I knew I wanted to get pregnant again soon and didn't want to have to wait to start ovulating again. (Some women start up right away, others take a little while)

We used Fertility Awareness Method, as outlined in TCOYF... Natural birth control is awesome in a lot of ways, however I totally got pregnant even though we were trying not to! Oops! Think I might have misjudged again this month, too!

That would mean that I got pregnant using FAM 2 or 3 times in the space it took me to get pregnant when I was actively trying for my first. Yikes!

Long story short, I recommend condoms or whatever BC pill you know and love from before.


----------



## Kanga86

I am only planning on waiting til after my first period to ttc again. So going to use condoms until then. Like the others have said there should be no problems ttc straight away, if u feel ready. The only reason I am waiting til my first period is because I am having a few problems, still getting pos hpt 3 weeks after my mc started and stopped bleeding 2-3 days ago. I have another appointment at the hospital on wed to check everything is ok. So in short use whatever birth control method u want and ttc as soon as ur ready. Xx


----------



## bdawn8403

We are just going to use condoms until I get my cycle and then its ttc time


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your replies. :) I'm leaning towards condoms as well, although DH doesn't like them, and I'm bit worried about ending up not using them and getting pg, although it's unlikely. I like the reliability of the pill but at the same time, it kills my sex drive, and I'm worried about it messing up my already long (30-40 day) cycles when I come off of it. Like most of you, I'm interested in ttc again soon. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KateC

I hate condoms, too, which is one of the reasons we were using FAM... but as I said, not so reliable for us! :)

Condoms are super reliable... if you use them. Which can be a problem for me.

I swear I was more responsible than this before I was married! I used to use BC pills and a condom every time. LOL, those days are clearly over.


----------



## Zeri

katy, me too! Maybe it's because we really want babies now...compared to when we were younger. I used to think it was so easy to get pregnant too....now I know it's not as easy as it seems!


----------



## munchymoggie

Hubby & I are planning on getting straight back down to it once I've had my first period following my missed miscarriage as it took 2 years to conceive our lost little bean, so will be using condoms until then, unless we get really carried away :sex: :blush:
The only reason we're waiting for my period is to make it easier to know when conception happens. Having lots of positive thinking that it's going to happen straight away.


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your reply, munchymoggie. 

Would love any more feedback!


----------



## Rachb1987

hey :) i used just condoms until my periods came back and then i used condoms and have gone on a new pill brevinor (i was on microgynon before but this is what i fell pregnant on so didnt trust it enough to go back on it)...although i gota say not liking brevinor!! my mood swings are horrendous, my emotions are all over the place and my boobs are sorer than what they were when i was pregnant :( not impressed lol.xxxx


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your comment, Rach! I'm leaning towards condoms as well. Sorry to hear about the bad experience on the new pill! :(


----------



## Rachb1987

i no! im contemplating the coil....no hormones involved then! :) xxxx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm a little confused. 
I thought you wouldn't ovulate until after your next period?
I mean I suppose it makes sense, but how would you even know when you ovulate? I read that you will turn up false positives on LH strips for a while after miscarriage.


----------



## Elhaym

KahluaCupcake said:


> I'm a little confused.
> I thought you wouldn't ovulate until after your next period?
> I mean I suppose it makes sense, but how would you even know when you ovulate? I read that you will turn up false positives on LH strips for a while after miscarriage.

It's possible to ovulate before the first period - once HCG is back down to zero, FSH and LH are released again and kick off the menstrual cycle. I've read stories of women who conceived 2 weeks after a miscarriage! Though it's not uncommon to not ovulate that first cycle either.

Once you are getting BFN on pregnancy tests you can use OPKs again as they won't be affected by the HCG anymore. I got BFN on CD9 and started using OPKs CD11. No positive so far so I'm thinking I might not ovulate this cycle so just waiting on AF now really. xx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Should I be taking hpts? I'm supposed to see my doctor next week, as a two-week follow-up.
I don't know if I can bring myself to take a pregnancy test. It would be so painful to see a second line.


----------



## Elhaym

You don't have to. I decided to as I wanted to see if I would ovulate but there's no need too if your doctor hasn't advised it. They might test at the doctors when you go back. :hugs:


----------



## KateC

Yeah, I stopped taking those pregnancy tests every day because it was too depressing. I cut back to once a week. 

I was also charting my basal body temp, and I tell you, as soon as that second line disappeared, *bam* ovulation. 

So I did ovulate before my first period, and it was reassuring to know that. Try charting your temp if you want to know what's up! 

(Won't work on the pill, obviously)


----------

